# Most unusual



## GorronRoy (Jun 19, 2012)

it might be a zorse? i think its called (A cross breed between a zebra and a horse)


----------



## Tux (Jul 18, 2011)

Kiger Mustang X Paint? That is very strange. Were the stripes all over the body, or only on the legs? If they were all over the body, it was probably a zorse.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Like this guy?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Chiilaa, your picture didn't work.


----------



## Tux (Jul 18, 2011)

Brindle?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Bah. It's a diff pic of this horse. A better pic IMO lol.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I could see both pics, chiilaa.


----------

